# CM9 Google play and Gallery not working issues



## grifter77 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey guys I have been installing the nightly updates but I have developed a problem
Every time I boot I get a repeating message Unfortunatley gallery has stopped working
this repeats at least three to four times

Also when I try to load google play it wont load.it just allows me to select it but nothing


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

Clear dalvic cache and app store cache, should work.


----------

